# Upstate NY?



## Submission (Dec 27, 2003)

I`m in the 845 area code and can`t travel too far so is there anyone else around that knows of or wants to form a group?Let me know please.

Sub


----------



## Submission (Dec 27, 2003)

LOL,damn thats funny.There`s nobody around me with SA.Man that sucks.

Sub


----------



## Raq (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmm....I'm trying to think what area code 845 is. It sounds really familiar. I live upstate NY in the Central, NY area. Keep me posted if you hear of anything. Good luck.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

That must be near New Paltz, I used to go to college there and I think that was the area code for my dorm room phone number. I think the closest people you can find here would be in westchester.


----------



## Submission (Dec 27, 2003)

Yea I live in Highland,which borders New Paltz.

Sub


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I live in Delaware County, the county right on the inner corner of New York on the bottom, area code 607. I'm not sure if that's close to you or not. I think it's sort of close but it depends on where in 845 you are.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Westchester myself, actually. 914 area code.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I travel to the Albany area all the time. I'm planning on going to Schenectady this sunday.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

i live in the Berkshires which is a little over an hour from albany


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

You should move to Manhattan dude


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

wxolue said:


> i live in the Berkshires which is a little over an hour from albany


I've been there twice on vacation, actually.


----------



## tavery1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I live in Binghamton and haven't heard of anything, yet again I haven't looked very hard.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Baldwinsville (near Syracuse, at the end of 690)
Which would be in the 315 area code...but being right in the middle of the state makes traveling anywhere not so bad, unless I for some reason want to go to both Watertown and Albany, but why would I want to do that?


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

omg, i liv upstate ny, 845 area code


----------



## tamrotu (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in the Syracuse, NY area


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/western-new-york-75826/

For anybody in the wny area, or willing to travel


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm currently at school in the 845. In Hyde Park, right outside of Poughkeepsie.


----------



## Merci86 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm probably going to be starting a non profit organization/support group for young people (around their 20's) with depression and anxiety. I live in Syracuse NY. Would any of you be interested in coming in the future? My therapist would probably be leading it. We're still doing research on it. PM me if you're interested


----------

